# looking for some tow hooks for my truck



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i just picked up a old nissan truck and i am looking to find some old tow hooks that i could weld on to the frame of the truck for the time that i will need to pull others out of snow and mud cause i know i wont ever get stuck


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I had an old nissan. It had bolt on tow hooks. If I remember right the frames are pretty thin metal. I'd be careful welding on to it.


----------

